# Archie pups day out



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Archie's first visit to the moors and coast today, aged nearly 8 months, with sisters Dolly and nell and brother Ray.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

:blush:Aww, he's so much like my old boy. Absolutely beautiful. Vic used to lie with his right leg a bit skewiff too :blush:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Looks like great fun was had by all! X


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is lovely bless him, all lovely dogs looks like they had a great time.


----------



## whitneyulloa (May 18, 2013)

Fantastic dog!. I wish I have this one.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Looks a great day out


----------

